

Ask HN: Pure Lisp / Lisp syntax without parentheses? - magthe

I just had a very confusing conversation with a new acquaintance.  He's a bit of a Microsoft-head, and works in finance.  So far so good.<p>Then he goes off to say stuff like "I love Pure Lisp... after starting with Common Lisp but hating all the brackets, then Pure Lisp is great", which left my brain so confused I didn't know what to say.  I'm pretty much sure he meant 'parentheses', not "brackets".  But is there a single 'something' in the Microsoft world that's called Pure Lisp?  And does it have a syntax that isn't s-expressions?
======
magthe
Oh, I sure hope he didn't mean F#, sure it's functional, but neither is it
very pure, nor is it very lisp-like.

On the other hand there was a second part to the conversation that /also/
confused me due to comments about OCaml. So, maybe he's even more confused
than I imagined.

There's no 'single true' lisp in the Windows big iron world then?

------
dragonbonheur
It could be Forth, then :)

------
jerrya
It's because River Song refused to kill the Doctor....

